# [Q] Nexus-S OTA 4.0.4 GPS_Battery_GT-i9020T



## Big Dog KMc

Hello to the group.

I am a New owner of A Google Nexus S GT-i9020T
This is My second Android Device.

It has seen 2 OTA's
1) 3.0-3.2.6 (hours after Activation)(25 Days Ago)
2) 3.2.6-4.0.4 (One Week Ago)

I went on a 5 hour trip and used the Nexus S for GPS (Google Navigation) in Edge Data mode and a car charger connected and charging but after 3 hours the Battery was Dead.(Stock Battery)

My question for the group is;

Is this what I am to expect with the Nexus S GT-i9020T or is this a problem with the Phone/Battery?

I also own the Samsung Vibrant. (for 2 years)

Same exact setup/Charger using My Vibrant and My battery would actually Charge Up full. (Stock Battery) Weather I use ICS, Gingerbread or Froyo roms.

Any feedback on your GPS/Battery usage compared with mine will be helpful.

Other that this, The phone acts Very Good with the 4.0.4 OTA.
Battery lasts over 1day and a half for my usage and charges normaly.

Do I need to request A replacement? or is this normal?


----------



## theRise

Not normal, I use my nexus s for gps a lot and at the worst the battery remains stagnant while plugged in if it's already drained. I've gone 6 hours with it plugged in to a power source (Amzer PowerBAR 3500) inside my motorcycle jacket to provide gps info and music on a road trip. The battery was still good when I arrived at my destination.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

As it turned out, I did some more testing and I found out (with shorter trips) that the screen brightness settings played a major roll in the battery/charge condition.

My first test was all the same setup except my brightness was way down (20% ish) and I noticed the battery did indeed charge up 2%. On the way back same setup but the brightness was at max and the battery discharged 2%.

Both were 30 minute trips.

Did your setup have higher or lower brightness settings?

The car charger is the one that I got from eforcity when I got my TPU cover and has no mAh rating on it.

Sent from my ICS Chilled Nexus S


----------

